# Show us your mealtimes! (for a calendar)



## Magee (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like to ask a favour. I would like to make a calendar of reptiles feeding, and would really like some great pics. I will start it off with my pythons(not the best pics, I know). Thanks guys.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 26, 2012)

not the best quality .


----------



## jonez (Apr 26, 2012)

hope they can help bro


----------



## Magee (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks heaps! How amazing it would be to own a croc JAS101!


----------



## levy_john (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 249339


----------



## reptalica (Apr 26, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> not the best quality .



I think you're excused Jas, owning something like that. I think we get the gist of what's going on.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure which pics you were asking me for, but these are the most recent ones Id posted. I don't think they're the full size versions, and I have more/some better ones.

I'm away from home for about 2 weeks without my comp so hopefully these are what you wanted/big enough


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 26, 2012)

reptalica said:


> I think you're excused Jas, owning something like that. I think we get the gist of what's going on.


lol i had waited for ages with the camrea to get a pic of him feeding , i had given up and was watching a movie - i look over and he had just caught one [ i still had the camrea out]



Magee said:


> Thanks heaps! How amazing it would be to own a croc JAS101!


his a character, some of the thing he duz makes me laugh [ like being too lazy to reposision himself by walking ] he duz it worm style .


----------



## pretzels (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 249344


----------



## MathewB (Apr 26, 2012)

This is but a taste of what's to come...






I'll get some better/more recent pics tomorrowish


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't normally take photos of my reptiles eating, but here's one of my Jag.


----------



## mike83 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Bandit05 (Apr 26, 2012)

Is this what they mean by eating out of your hand ?


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok,there is no way im now gunna post pics of mine eating. I really need to take heaps of pics the next time around thou as the few i have are shameful compared to this lot lol.


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 26, 2012)

posted before but I like it.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 26, 2012)

All before I got a real camera... Bit dodgey sorry...


----------



## lgotje (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice one rahni


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers Locky


----------



## leamos (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Tristan (Apr 26, 2012)

Was just outside and almost walked into the fella in the middle of my lawn lol so i threw a fresh shed woodie for some dinner 

View attachment 249389

View attachment 249390

View attachment 249391

View attachment 249392

View attachment 249393


----------



## dintony (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Tristis (Apr 26, 2012)

nice pics everyone.


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 27, 2012)

Tristis said:


> nice pics everyone.
> View attachment 249394



I hope they remembered to make a wish before they pulled.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmmmmm mealtime? Oh, sorry..... re-read thread...... you meant the snakes mealtime :lol:


----------



## XKiller (Apr 27, 2012)

Acupple of random old photos


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 27, 2012)

ShaneWright that is some amazing pics of that little Frilly.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## grimjob (Apr 27, 2012)

Couple of greenies


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a few, or two!


----------



## TreeHugger (Apr 27, 2012)

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Erebos (Apr 27, 2012)

A few ones of mine 
























Cheers Brenton


----------



## animal805 (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is my boy


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 27, 2012)

What a dill


----------



## 12-08-67 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love cuddles first


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 27, 2012)

this is ours , dont think he will fit this feed in 



not ours but is funny


----------



## Josh_p (Apr 27, 2012)

Heres my girl


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 27, 2012)

,,,


----------



## ForgottenXo (Apr 27, 2012)

These are a few of our babies. Apoplogies for the horrible photo quality :/

View attachment 249454
View attachment 249455
View attachment 249456
View attachment 249457
View attachment 249458
View attachment 249459
View attachment 249460
View attachment 249461
View attachment 249462


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 28, 2012)

Dorris the *** mouth snake. lol



Sock Puppet said:


> What a dill


Friggen hilarious. i had no idea they could actually knot them selves.


----------



## hector (Apr 28, 2012)

The first two mice tired him out


----------



## Boidae (Apr 28, 2012)

Meh, may as well..

My Olive, and popeye the rabbit


----------



## Magee (Apr 28, 2012)

Brenton, That second last one is AMAZING!!! definitely being used.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 28, 2012)

hector said:


> The first two mice tired him out



Stunning little monitor, Hector! Pellewensis by any chance?


----------



## crocka79 (Apr 28, 2012)

*marm vs huntsman*


----------



## LadyDiamond (Apr 28, 2012)

Oops.... Forgot to wait for the all "CLEAR" hehe


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey the lizard ones are still the best, & i would have that Frilly on my calander everyday. Just the best IMO.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## hector (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks,He was a rosenberg, I.V


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 28, 2012)

hector said:


> Thanks,He was a rosenberg, I.V



Damn! That wasn't even on the radar!! Thanks for sharing, very pretty animals when young.


----------



## Magee (Apr 28, 2012)

They are all amazing!! None of the ones as attachments work, they just say they are invalid.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 28, 2012)

I will see what mood Paula is in when she gets home from work, i have to tread carefully sometimes as she is the bank manager for my snakes & most of time my account is empty or in overdraft.LOL.
We might have one of our Diamonds eating a chook? See what we can find. & i am hopeless with photos & stuff.
Cheers


----------



## Magee (Apr 28, 2012)

That would be BRILLIANT Ian


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 28, 2012)

whilst these are not large chooks, they were are about 3-4 week old chickens....
the diamonds and carpets love them..


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont know about everyone else, but I reckon the look on snakes faces is so cute when they have just scoffed something and look at you with thier jaw still all crooked :lol:


----------



## Erebos (Apr 29, 2012)

Magee said:


> Brenton, That second last one is AMAZING!!! definitely being used.



Is it a personal calendar your making?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 29, 2012)

she prolly wants to send one to all her vegetarian friends :lol:

Are you going to be flogging the callenders off to your mates? I would grab a couple if they are any good


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 249840
View attachment 249841


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 29, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> He prolly wants to send one to all his vegetarian friends :lol:
> 
> Are you going to be flogging the callenders off to your mates? I would grab a couple if they are any good



Us Veges arent that soft  



I think if you're making the calender for profit, you need to say so. As peoples feelings on using their photos may change or credit may be required.


----------



## Magee (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not for profit, I just wanted a nice collection of pics (for myself) or I might give to my friend for her bday.
also, the little pink symbol below my location does actually mean something.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2012)

Though I'd just put the best ones up instead of emailing them, hope that's okay


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Apr 30, 2012)

*Last night was tucker night.*






The Bredli never knows which way to tackle her food!!


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 30, 2012)

Some..next seafood night i'll take some pics of the BHP's eating fish


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2012)

*Fish Dinner*





Not great pics but she gets secretive when its fish for dinner


----------



## Tristan (May 1, 2012)

Kitarsha said:


> Some..next seafood night i'll take some pics of the BHP's eating fish



whats the story with the snake in the boot?


----------



## Kitarsha (May 1, 2012)

Lol My spotty lad got out of his tub in the car...so i had to go looking for him! He was actually IN the insides of my car!! Coaxed him out with a freshly reheated mouse


----------



## elle0318 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ParanoidPython (May 1, 2012)

One of ours making use of an AHG.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 3, 2012)

Here is my MD 6 month old scoffing his numnums 




View attachment 250262


----------



## Bel03 (May 3, 2012)

My Miss Matilda doing what she does best


----------



## whyme (May 3, 2012)

He was hungry!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 3, 2012)

whyme said:


> He was hungry!



finger lickin' good ...... numnumnum :lol:

How hard/painful was it to remove?

Another 9 of them and you could have played 'edward python hands' Bbwwahahahahahehehehehe :lol:


----------



## whyme (May 3, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> finger lickin' good ...... numnumnum :lol:
> 
> How hard/painful was it to remove?
> 
> Another 9 of them and you could have played 'edward python hands' Bbwwahahahahahehehehehe :lol:


Ha Ha. Just waited until he hit the knuckle and he regurged. Not painful at all. Only hurts when the big ones grab and twist and turn


----------



## fantapants (May 6, 2012)

Brown having a feed, sorry about the quality it had a HD button on my FB post but for some reason not on here... still worth a look 

[video=facebook;431069476905077]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=431069476905077[/video]





sorry, just noticed 'for calender' on thread, oh well lol


----------



## Silhou (May 8, 2012)

A few pics of my diamond, not very good quality though :c


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 15, 2012)

Aftermath...



The Culprit...


----------



## Loop_it (May 15, 2012)




----------



## smithson (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in my belly



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Get in my belly


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 8, 2012)

A few of our coastals feeding  we have more, but this is all i could find on my phone 

Kayte Xo


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 8, 2012)

A few of mine


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jul 18, 2012)

My contribution.


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's a few:
My bhps first rabbit...













And Boss....


----------



## markannab (Jul 19, 2012)

Mrs Roper:


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 19, 2012)

friggen awesome photo.. should be the cover 




And Boss....




[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 19, 2012)

ShaneWright said:


>





Is that a Mamba?!


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my boy


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Magee (Jul 23, 2012)

is it eating a Guinea pig? lovely pics.


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 23, 2012)

Perfect coil's from a little water python 

View attachment 259993


----------



## Seraph (Jul 23, 2012)

This is my little fella Thumper having a feed. As well as my partners jungle Zathora.
View attachment 260015
View attachment 260022


----------

